# Bootflag setzen



## DevEye (9. April 2006)

Habe mein Windoof neu installiert und die Installation hat den Bootflag neu gesetzt. 

Ich möchte gerne, dass mein Ubuntu aber den Bootloader läd. Dh. das die Partition wo Ubuntu drauf liegt geladen wird.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich habs mit einer Live CD probiert cfdisk, Aber der sagt mir FATAL ERROR xfdisk unter Win geht auch nicht (Bootmanager konnte nicht geladen werden.)

gruß deveye


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. April 2006)

Kann cfdisk einen Bootloader in den MBR der Festplatte schreiben?

Probiere mal folgendes: Live-CD booten und mit grub direkt arbeiten

Siehe:
Grub Manual


----------



## LarsT (10. April 2006)

DevEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mein Windoof neu installiert und die Installation hat den Bootflag neu gesetzt.
> 
> Ich möchte gerne, dass mein Ubuntu aber den Bootloader läd. Dh. das die Partition wo Ubuntu drauf liegt geladen wird.
> 
> ...



Kann auch nicht funktionieren, wenn du Windows neuinstallierst, so wird der MBR von Windows überschrieben, in dem im Falle deiner Installation auch der Grub-Bootloader liegt. Grub müßte neu installiert werden bzw. Linux in den Winbootloader eingebunden werden.


----------



## DevEye (10. April 2006)

@LarsT

Ja soviel viel wusste ich auch, deshalb wollte ich es ja mit cfdisk ja probieren. Aber hat ja nicht geklappt. Ob es mit cfisk geht ist eine andere Geschichte.

@Neurodeamon

Es wäre toll wenn ich Grub einfach insallieren koennte, aber die hd's werden in Linux nicht angezeigt... Ich will mein system auch nicht vernichten


----------



## LarsT (10. April 2006)

DevEye, du scheinst dich noch nicht sehr lange mit Linux beschäftigt zu haben, dann wüsstes du nämlich, das Linux sehr wohl Festplatten kennt. In der Dateiverwaltung taucht dies nicht auf.
Es gibt zwei Arten wie Festplatten unter Linux (hier IDE-Festplatten) bezeichnet werden
1.Die erste Festplatte ist das Device hda, die zweite Festplatte ist das Device hdb usw.
Ums genauer zu machen, hda ist die erste Festplatte am 1. IDE-Kanal und Master, hdb ist am 1.IDE-Kanal und Slave, hdc ist am 2. IDE-Kanal und Master usw.
hda ist die erste Festplatte, hda1 ist die erste Partition auf der 1. Festplatte.
Gib in der Konsole einfach mal fdisk -l ein (klein L.).

2. Die zweite Art der Bezeichnung von Festplatten unter Linux ist folgende "hdx,x", wobei das x vor dem Komma für die Nummer der Festplatte steht, beginnend mit 0, das x hinter dem Komma für die Partition, auch beginnend mit 0. hd0,0 bezeichnet also die 1 Partition auf der ersten Festplatte, hd0,1 die zweite Partition usw.

Schau dir einfach mal die Links hier an.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2006)

Diese von Dir genannte 2. Art der Festplattenbezeichnung ist meiner Meinung nach Grub-spezifisch. Mir ist bisher immer nur /dev/hdXY (z.B. /dev/hda1 oder /dev/hdb7) begegnet. Nur in der Doku zum Grub hab ich mal hdX,Y (z.B. hd0,0 oder hd1,6) gesehen. Selbst LILO arbeitet mit den normalen Device-Namen.


----------



## DevEye (10. April 2006)

LarsT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DevEye, du scheinst dich noch nicht sehr lange mit Linux beschäftigt zu haben, dann wüsstes du nämlich, das Linux sehr wohl Festplatten kennt. In der Dateiverwaltung taucht dies nicht auf.
> Es gibt zwei Arten wie Festplatten unter Linux (hier IDE-Festplatten) bezeichnet werden
> 1.Die erste Festplatte ist das Device hda, die zweite Festplatte ist das Device hdb usw.
> Ums genauer zu machen, hda ist die erste Festplatte am 1. IDE-Kanal und Master, hdb ist am 1.IDE-Kanal und Slave, hdc ist am 2. IDE-Kanal und Master usw.
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es keine Festplatten gibt, so ein Schwachsinn warum sollte es keine geben? Ich weiss auch die bezeichnung und den Ort!
Es geht mir darum, dass wenn ich mit einer LIVE CD Linux boote die Laufwerke unter dev nicht angezeigt werden. Muss die mal probieren zu mounten!

Naja ic probiers alleine am besten!


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. April 2006)

DevEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es keine Festplatten gibt, so ein Schwachsinn warum sollte es keine geben? Ich weiss auch die bezeichnung und den Ort!
> Es geht mir darum, dass wenn ich mit einer LIVE CD Linux boote die Laufwerke unter dev nicht angezeigt werden. Muss die mal probieren zu mounten!



Ruhig bleiben. Kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen. Du hast es - wie es jedem passieren kann - so geschrieben das man es auch anders verstehen kann. Das ist normal und zieht nun einmal Missverständnisse nach sich:
Man denke daran -> Der Empfänger interpretiert die Nachricht und entscheidet wie sie nach seiner Erfahrung gemeint sein KÖNNTE.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Wenn nach dem Booten der LiveCD die Laufwerke unter dev nicht vorhanden sind, könnte das daran liegen das die LiveCD die Treiber für die Laufwerke nicht geladen hat. Mit dem Befehl "dmesg" kannst Du Dir anzeigen lassen was während des Bootvorgangs geschieht. Mit "dmesg > textdatei.txt" schreibst Du die Ausgabe in eine Datei. Du kannst diese Datei im Forum als Anhang posten, dann schaut jemand mal rein.

Nützlich zur Fehlersuche wären auch die Dateien "/etc/mtab" und "/etc/fstab".

Wenn die Laufwerke von der LiveCD automatisch erkannt und zur "fstab" hinzugefügt wurden kannst Du mit "mount -a" alle Laufwerke die in der fstab konfiguriert sind gleichzeitig mounten.



			
				DevEye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja ic probiers alleine am besten!


Ja, das ist auch der Sinn von tutorials.de. Wir können Dir gerne Hinweise geben wie Du vorankommst, denn wenn wir jedem eine idiotensichere Anleitung schreiben müßten würden wir a) zu nix anderem mehr kommen und b) würde der Fragende beim nächsten mal vergessen haben wie er das gemacht hat.
Wer etwas selbst herausfinden muß, steigert sein Wissen.
Wer etwas aufgesagt bekommt, verläßt sich das nächste mal auch auf jemand anders. ;-]


----------

